# Getting a lure painted.



## smallwaterDon (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Been catching all these threads on lure making and I thought I would
throw this out there. I have an original Hedon Pumpkinseed lure that
was owned by my dad. At the time, not knowing what I had I let my 
youngest boy strip off the paint and he painted it blue. Looks like 
heck. Would anyone be interested in airbrushing this thing back to 
a bluegill color and what would something like that run me. Of course
I would probably put it way or on the shelf when I got it back. 

thanks, Don.


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

well dont know if any of the pros on here have pm you or not, but if you want send it to me, i will blast away on it with my version of a bluegill and send it back, let me know 

Etch


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd like to help you out, but I'm just not good enough yet. I'd hate to make it worse rather than better.


----------

